# Finished up about 95% of my X1 bicycle



## abe lugo (Sep 2, 2012)

got to ride with the Cyclone Coasters, about 200+ riders, got a lot of looks

Still need a few details...


----------



## jwm (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing both you and Ryan bring the X1's to some future ride. Double down Pee Wee- how cool can you get?

JWM


----------



## Boris (Sep 3, 2012)

Great Job Abe!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 4, 2012)

Pee Wee's jealous, his didn't look that sweet!!!!!!  Nice job.


----------



## shortbus (Nov 2, 2012)

That's so rad Abe! Hey, remember me from the hamb?


----------



## oskisan (Nov 2, 2012)

What's the remaining 5%? it looks pretty much right on to me. Very, very nice job! Great attention to detail.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 2, 2012)

Tequila!!!


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess it's a bit more than 5%, there is siren bracket I need to mount the persons siren on the right hand side of the front wheel, I am also changing the chain guard from plastic to metal, my metal cutter is supposed to be shipping my parts this week, I'll have to assemble and paint a new chain guard.

Yes I remember you from the HAMB shortbus, bike are easier since you don't need as much room as cars and the hamb has changed too much in the last few years.


----------

